# Tallahassee Florida (Or nearby North Florida) GSD Trainer??



## Nebula (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi! I moved out to Tallahassee, Florida with my puppy Nebula for graduate school. Nebula is a pretty well-behaved pup (6 months), but I was hoping to get him in obedience classes to help make sure he stays a well-behaved dog! I have searched, but haven't found much luck of any GSD clubs or reputable trainers in the area. I was hoping someone here might be able to help me out. Picture is related, it is Nebula, who is my AKC GSD.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I don't live in FL. But I know there is at least one very highly recommended IPO club down there. I'd check out DVG-America (make sure you get the official site) and check out the Florida Clubs. I'm going to send you the name of someone to look into via PM. I don't know if he takes private clients or not.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Which venue are you looking to train in?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

If you are anywhere near Wiliston FL I know a really good trainer there. Let me know.


----------



## Nynole1 (Dec 21, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Nebula (Nov 3, 2015)

pyratemom said:


> If you are anywhere near Wiliston FL I know a really good trainer there. Let me know.


Unfortunately, that is about 2 hours from me. Not exactly feasible


----------



## Nebula (Nov 3, 2015)

Mrs.P said:


> Which venue are you looking to train in?


I was hoping for either group classes or possibly one-on-one. I am pretty open, but was just hoping for a trainer/group that has experience with GSDs.


----------



## Nebula (Nov 3, 2015)

middleofnowhere said:


> I don't live in FL. But I know there is at least one very highly recommended IPO club down there. I'd check out DVG-America (make sure you get the official site) and check out the Florida Clubs. I'm going to send you the name of someone to look into via PM. I don't know if he takes private clients or not.


Thank you so much


----------

